

TorrentReactor Buys and Renames Russian Town - jim_h
http://torrentfreak.com/torrentreactor-buys-and-renames-russian-town-100807/

======
mjsergey
"Because we were unable to verify the deal from both ends, we have to inform
our readers that TorrentReactor is known to carry out pranks and ludicrous
actions."

------
awa
Does the town still has to abide by russian copyright laws or not... if they
still apply, then it won't be a safe haven for torrentors (;))

~~~
jackolas
Even then russia is kind of a joke when it comes to copyright.

------
JadeNB
Though the good old days of these kinds of shenanigans in the US are
presumably over, their memory lives on in Truth or Consequences, New Mexico
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico)).

~~~
PidGin128
And temporarily, topeka: (last paragraph of section)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Topeka,_Kansas&...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Topeka,_Kansas&oldid=377765307&printable=yes#21st_century)

------
kiba
It would be interesting if somebody buy a town,fly in all the tech junks, get
a bunch of hackers and then tell them to invent stuff out of the junks. It
would be an interesting and educational reality TV show.

------
die_sekte
I cannot really think of a more insane move that would be currently possible.

